# Pioneer AVH-P400DVD



## fabfab1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Unit was working fine, all of a sudden the screen is black and reads " Caution: screen image may be appear reversed" I have no function to the unit, the radio or a cd will still play but I cant select tracks or change the radio station. Theres a bypass switch so the dvd player can be viewed while driving. What can i do?????


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

For some reason the unit has activated the reverse cam input check that wire to make sure that it is not shorting out some where. If that wire is not shorting out you may have a internal issue on deck.


----------



## Ttrentha (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey sorry for the late reply on this, pioneers always do this, click on menu and in the top right or left there is an icon the says rear view, unselect it


----------

